# The Mummy Returns



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 17, 2022)

I haven't really seen too much discussion of this movie in furry circles despite it featuring an army of anthro jackals in the climax. Are there any other fans of the Mummy series on here?


----------



## civm (Jan 17, 2022)

Watched the movie a lot when I was younger. CGI wasn’t great back then for some parts. Pretty dated now.

But I still like it. Liked both 90’s mummy movies really, and the Scorpion King spin off.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 17, 2022)

Lol.


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2022)

Not sexy enough.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

Careful, people might not like the association Egyptian gods and furries.

Even if it's fun talking about Anubis's nice cake, that I'm certain people were dreaming of tapping in the afterlife anyway. 

 ) Y )


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 18, 2022)

IDK; I've only seen the first one, a pretty good movie all things considered, only the CGI looks crap.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah the CGI is laughably dated on these movies, especially CGI Rock. Another fun movie is Van Helsing which features more dated CGI and werewolves.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

Punji said:


> Not sexy enough.



This is my stock response to any cinema discussion now.


----------

